# Sharing your story with the newspapers, magazines and TV



## harrietswns123

Hello! I'm a reporter from a press agency and we love to do positive stories about mums and families.
If you have been through an experience, have any tips, or want to raise awareness about a particular issue, then please get in touch.
It could be about anything - IVF, surrogacy, miracle babies. 
We can make sure you are paid for your stories, or make a donation to charity.
For more info or to see what kind of stories we work on visit: https://www.sellusyourstory.com/sell-my-story/


----------

